# Hi everyone



## Nottsmice83 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello fellow mousers  , my name is Richard I have kept mice for about 15 years off & on . I currently have fuzzy hairless that I'm trying to breed to be as bald as possible and I am starting to breed splashed.i will put some pictures on soon of my current babies . Kind regards Richard


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Richard


----------

